# cable attachment to house from pole



## marklevinson1 (May 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I am getting ready to reside my house and replace some trim. I am doing the work myself. There are a few wires attached to the house on the fascia trim on the gable including electric . I had called PSE&G and asked how they usually handle the temporary relocation of the wires that attach to the house. The rep kept talking about the loosening of the meter and main line coming down the house. I said thats not what I was referring to. It basically came down to "it's your problem, not ours", call an electrician. The only thing I can think of is to somehow rope it off across the roof to the chimney that is on the other side of the house. How do you guys usually handle this? I have a pic attached. 

thanks,

Mark


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2011)

When your ready to work on that area call them back and request 2 work orders . Desconnect at 8 oclock and hook up at 4 oclock. That is there job, but you will pay for it.


----------



## marklevinson1 (May 25, 2011)

Hey Neal,

thanks for the reply but I am not sure you are following me here. PSE&G refused to relocate the wires for me . Are you telling me the woman I spoke to gave me incorrect information and that they are responsible for that?

Mark


----------



## nealtw (May 26, 2011)

I just checked there site and they don't talk about this. I would talk to local electricians and see how the deal with it. They probably use a special phone number to get to the right department.


----------

